# Twinsen Development



## .TakaM (Jun 20, 2007)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Evening fellows.
> 
> We have recently come to the conclusion to discontinue production as a fan game and are now working with a completely original design.
> It will be a similar experience to what we have established so far, just we won't be restricted by trying to forge a relationship with the official franchise.
> ...


----------



## Devante (Jun 20, 2007)

I like what I see.

Let me just say that one of the main attractions is the 16bit look of the game.

The guy that the rough paint-over did a good job, but I'd hate to see you overhaul with his ideas. The 16bit look is wonderful.

Thanks for creating this game!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking good. keep it up


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2007)

As usual, TakaM's work has me all giddy.
I can't wait for Twinsen, and I think Taka's one of the most brilliant pixel artists I've ever seen.


----------



## lagman (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw Baldino like 3 days ago and it was love at first sight.
And about the proposed style change, well it wouldn't be Twinsen anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tough I like the new rocks


----------



## phoood (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice.  Looks faster paced now =)


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Job Taka!

And a good music choice for the demo video  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Talib Kweli's rhymes...


----------



## lastdual (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work, looking forward to the demo (I've still got that really short demo somewhere...).

Any word about how you worked out those plot issues you posted before?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 20, 2007)

yah, got them all sorted lastdual


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 21, 2007)

Stay with the first picture. It looks just fine. It looks perfect all pixel-ly.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 21, 2007)

Keep the art like it is, no need to do an overhaul of any sort.
Can't wait until the game's out though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT]600 POSTIEZ YAY


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 21, 2007)

you guys really wouldn't want more detail to the dirt, and some variations to the trees?
If I did it, it wouldn't look messy, it would still look nice and pixelled.


btw, I made a new Twinsen pic for the pixelart section of my blog:


----------



## lagman (Jun 21, 2007)

You can always do what TMNT IV did and have both


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 21, 2007)

Detail in the Dirt and Variation in the trees? That would be fine.  As long as you keep the awesome look that it already has


----------



## Orc (Jun 22, 2007)

Jumping mole thingy ftw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice work .TakaM!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 22, 2007)

making level 5 right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Click to see it 1:1


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 22, 2007)

Keep it as it is, it looks great!

- Sam


----------



## JPH (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, keep it as it is. That's one of the best 'home-made' games I've ever seen. I can't wait to play the demo!
I'm a big fan of your work!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 23, 2007)

That overhaul image is SHITE. Please stick with the wondeful pixel art.


----------



## Gestahl (Jun 23, 2007)

I liked the modified image a lot more. Looks more professional to me.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> That overhaul image is SHITE. Please stick with the wondeful pixel art.


it's just a rough* paint over of what he'd suggest to break up the repetition, if he were to pixel his suggestion it wouldve taken him hours, much quicker to just grab the tablet and do a rough* paint over




*: +10 emphasis


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the repetitive tree shapes as they are, they're cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the thought of shading the tree trunks and darkening the pink stuff as it goes down to the sea but they're really minor points that are somewhat insignificant compared to what you've achieved.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 23, 2007)

The only thing I would suggest is to have a few types of trees. Apart from that, stick with the old one.

- Sam


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 23, 2007)

The game looks great the way it is.


----------



## Dankrigannon (Jun 23, 2007)

Twinsens odyssey was one of the best games ever.  Or little big adventure.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 23, 2007)

impressive as always TakaM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking forward to trying the game


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 25, 2007)

I like what the guy did in the paint over...
the grass in the foreground needs some shading, and I like how the dirt gets darker towards the bottom...the added variation in the trees and the foggy background give the screen a huge boost in atmosphere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the quality of your pixelwork, but the game looks too sterile that way...much like Zelda: The Minish Cap, and I hate the art style of The Minish Cap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't wait for the second demo, btw


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 30, 2007)

Wonderful work .TakaM! *



*

I'm personally wondering what type of music style you're going to use in Twinsen or if the sound development has begun yet... (Saw the 1 minute long *Coding* demo, is that some BGM that's already implemented in the game?)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2007)

Waitwait I just noticed something in the first post...



QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Same with Baldino:
> 
> 
> He'll be wandering level 1 and when you find him, he'll wave, *and invite you to his house*


DON'T DO IT TWISEN
IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Issac (Jul 4, 2007)

Man I can't wait to see the new demo in action... see and experience the levels


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Jun 30 2007, 01:20 AM]Wonderful work .TakaM! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh and, I got one of my friends to play the demo, he hasn't played it before, it took him about half an hour to master the controls, finish every level and find every secret, with a bit of help from me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm pretty happy with the length, interesting to watch someone play it and figure out the game themselves.. a lot different when you know the AI, you know the controls, you know the level design etc


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Jul 7, 2007)

You need to sell this.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 7, 2007)

I was just showing a friend how responsive the spin slash is, and it ended up looking like some sort of street fighter combo:


blanka perhaps?


----------



## Retal (Jul 7, 2007)

That is impeccable art. Did you work that all up from scratch?

EDIT: Oh, I see this is a PC game. It would be outstanding if you could team up with an NDS dev for this work.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> I was just showing a friend how responsive the spin slash is, and it ended up looking like some sort of street fighter combo:
> 
> 
> blanka perhaps?



I'd say it's Samus' Corkscrew Attack combined with somethin' out of Soul Calibur.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> That is impeccable art. Did you work that all up from scratch?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I see this is a PC game. It would be outstanding if you could team up with an NDS dev for this work.


I do have vague plans for it on DS.. but I haven't done anything about it yet, I have had one person wanting to recreate it for PSP.. I'd prefer to have him wait till the game is finished...

maybe the best solution is to create it as a SNES rom.. that way its playable on xbox, ds, psp etc...
I'll look into it when the demo is finished


----------



## Retal (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> I do have vague plans for it on DS.. but I haven't done anything about it yet, I have had one person wanting to recreate it for PSP.. I'd prefer to have him wait till the game is finished...
> 
> maybe the best solution is to create it as a SNES rom..


B-but... DS...


----------



## lagman (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> I do have vague plans for it on DS.. but I haven't done anything about it yet, I have had one person wanting to recreate it for PSP.. I'd prefer to have him wait till the game is finished...
> 
> *maybe the best solution is to create it as a SNES rom.. that way its playable on xbox, ds, psp etc...*
> I'll look into it when the demo is finishedÂ



That's a brilliant idea.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT @Retal, the DS can do SNES


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have vague plans for it on DS.. but I haven't done anything about it yet, I have had one person wanting to recreate it for PSP.. I'd prefer to have him wait till the game is finished...
> ...


Totally agree with that, gonna get me a SNES flash cart soon so would love it.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 11, 2007)

BYAAH!


----------



## Samutz (Jul 11, 2007)

ooooo double jump? or only from a fall?

EditL Just noticed the diagonal ball throwing. Also nice.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 11, 2007)

I did the uppercut then quickly threw the ball, the uppercut acts both as a double jump and attack

edit-
oh yah, the ball goes in 8 directions


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2007)

those graphics

they are amazing


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Badass, that's it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2007)

Also, I personally like the super poppy bright graphics that they are currently opposed to the mockup that guy made. 

And SNES? Are you sure it could handle it? Well it probably could, but I'm betting that resources would have to get reworked-over for it to run on SNES.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> I was just showing a friend how responsive the spin slash is, and it ended up looking like some sort of street fighter combo:
> 
> 
> blanka perhaps?


lol, it looks like Twinsen can SHFFL. He's all set for SSBM then


----------



## Tdon (Jul 11, 2007)

I just want to say: holy shit this is awesome.
Like the art, like the idea. Pure brilliantness. LBA is great, it deserves this kind of attention, good thing more people see it like this.
Keep up the great work!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Statement: If Twinsen would be in SSBB.... I'd never play an other character ever again!


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 14, 2007)

New enemy!

he needs a name, any suggestions?


----------



## MOmokun (Jul 14, 2007)

The Slimy Pink Caravan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I'm currently trying pixel art and believe me its pretty hard though it looks easy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specially dithering

Ps, takam your my inspiration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , always wanted to make a rpg but thought it was impossible, probably is, but seems abit closer


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> New enemy!
> 
> he needs a name, any suggestions?


Damn, it's hard... I do like Snayx


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 15, 2007)

Uhm, Mollusk? Named after the Palib guy?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 19, 2007)

recorded a new combo, pretty tough to pull off


----------



## JPH (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> recorded a new combo, pretty tough to pull off



Whoa! That looks very nice.


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 19, 2007)

excellent work TakaM, grats. one thing to mention is that i think i would preffer it if the ground had borders in a very dark shade of the inner colour instead of pure black. it makes it look odd, especially where it meets the water. other than that they look fine as they are. do not bother with the trees except if you have a stage with a different overall look. the rough rocks that guy made would be nice but still i wouldn't bother if i was you. Your's look good too. they are just different style...

*edit: *your animation skills are as good as you painting


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 25, 2007)

ugh.. I feel like I'm hitting a wall... any suggestions?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > New enemy!
> ...


I second that!

New combo looks brilliant.

Any mini games at all?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 26, 2007)

what do you guys think of these tiles?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 26, 2007)

They look great, better than the old ones. Are there variations in the trees? It looks like it.

- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 27, 2007)

more tiles


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks amazing, seriously. Just a question though, how are you recording the GIFs?

Thanks
- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 27, 2007)

it's built into the game, I just press f3 to start and stop recording


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. I'm guessing this is going to be one of the best Game Maker made games ever (I am right in thinking this is made in Game Maker, right? I think I saw that somewhere).

- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 28, 2007)

some editing to the back parallax layers, gives it more depth yes?


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Aug 21, 2007)

shhhh call it an easter egg


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 23, 2007)

recorded some more gameplay:
~Click to see full screen gif ~


 


(4MB) - - - (10MB)


----------



## lagman (Aug 24, 2007)

I may have said it before but...that Twinsen is a bad ass mofo


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 1, 2007)

I just love it! You must have put so much work into this... whoa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If your ever stuck without bgm for your work, I could probably write a few melodies for ya ^^.

Also, I've been wondering: What software/hardware do you use to create Twinsen?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 1, 2007)

The more I look at this, the stronger the urge to play it. In all respect, this game looks very appetizing. Don't worry, I am more than sure that your hard work and efforts will be perpetually appreciated by all here in GBATemp


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Also, I've been wondering: What software/hardware do you use to create Twinsen?
> I use a mix of photoshop and mspaint to make the graphics, used to be about 99% mspaint, but now I've grown to about 50-50
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this more than any official platformer, with exception to Mario Galaxy of course.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this going to be computer only? Or will it be done for NDS/GBA?

Looks awesome BTW. Much better then 90% the commercial crap were force fed


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 16, 2007)

Currently, it's only being developed for PC, I have had one guy ask if he could port it to PSP, but I can only really consider that stuff once the PC version is done
and thanks


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 16, 2007)

Open source FTW


----------



## lagman (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 16 2007 said:


>



Baldino FTW!
This is my "icons screen" on my R4


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 17, 2007)

heheh, baldino sure is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, in some levels you'll find baldino floating around in a hot air balloon, I should probably make that balloon soon...


----------



## Akoji (Sep 17, 2007)

Well if someone port it to the PSP, i want my DS version too =P, that game will be awesome on the PC but it would kick even more ass as an Handheld console, and yeah pixel art is a bitch, it hard and i truely respect your work, you got your own style, and it kick ass =) keep up the good work .Takam,


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 17, 2007)

here's an interesting look back:







the background bush tiles in the current screenshot aren't final, I'm just playing around with them


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 21, 2007)

Catamareow!


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 23, 2007)

this game better have references to make it funny

then i will rate it A++++ will play again


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 23, 2007)

references like "hrth" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> Catamareow!



Excellent combination of cats.  I really hope it ends up as an iconic symbol of some washed up private detective, like R.C. Catamareow.  Can't wait for the game.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG! A hrth power up! A cat backround!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> here's an interesting look back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the bush.


----------



## Retal (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I like the bush.


So I hrd u like bush.

By the way I think it's a bit extreme that the entire sceen turns black every time you strike a foe.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 23, 2007)

heheh, bush..

and there will be a translucency slider for the flash frame when you kill an enemy in the options


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 6, 2007)

which do you guys prefer?
the bush layer in the top image is ripped from new super mario bros, I'm just using it to test a different style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

and p.s.
don't think I'm redoing graphics and stuff like this to slow down the game's progress, Cocopuffs hasn't been able to do much for a long time so I'm redoing and improving a lot of graphics while I wait for him.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 6, 2007)

The bushes in the top image look more realistic, but they look like they keep repeating in a pattern, which makes it boring. The bottom ones are less realistic but they don't repeat. They both pwn anyways.

EDIT: Wha-? No Mac versions? boo


----------



## Samutz (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the 2nd one's better. Something about the first one doesn't seem to fit to me.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> The bushes in the top image look more realistic, but they look like they keep repeating in a pattern, which makes it boring. The bottom ones are less realistic but they don't repeat. They both pwn anyways.
> 
> EDIT: Wha-? No Mac versions? boo


mac version will be possible soon, I think the next version of GM will allow for it, so fingers crossed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and don't worry about the repetitiveness, it's just coz they're from NSMB when my bush layer is the same width as the screen, so you never see two parts exactly the same at the same time.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!

Yeah, I agree with Samutz, I'd go with the 2nd one.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 6, 2007)

?


----------



## TheStump (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! TakaM the game is looking better and better everytime i see it.  Why dont you apply for a New Zealand grant or something so you actually get paid to make something like this.  Mind due you would need the rights to Twisen.
Your skills as a pixel artist could easily get you a job doing the art design on a DS game, look into it, then dump the beta. LOL
BTW if you actually made a DS game i'm sure you would get enough people just on GBAtemp buying it.

Keep it up man!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 6, 2007)

pirates would buy it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the highest honor


----------



## TheStump (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah, well think about that Qwak game for GBA. They released the ROM online and then made carts for it.  If i do remember correctly Hadrian bought a copy.  But i do remember something about them selling a fair few.
But your game would be alot better than that, so intern alot more sales. Even if you set up a paypal account and actually dumped the game yourself. Saves money on production so we could just send money directly to u.

I seriously rekon you could get some sort of artist grant from the New Zealand government.  Look into it.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2007)

teh hawt. Just got around to watching the recent vids for it.

Making a DS version would be awesome, I'm pretty sure that the DS can handle a game like this.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> yeah, well think about that Qwak game for GBA. They released the ROM online and then made carts for it.Â If i do remember correctly Hadrian bought a copy.Â But i do remember something about them selling a fair few.
> But your game would be alot better than that, so intern alot more sales. Even if you set up a paypal account and actually dumped the game yourself. Saves money on production so we could just send money directly to u.
> 
> I seriously rekon you could get some sort of artist grant from the New Zealand government.Â Look into it.


I've donated £7 for it back then but I had tons of cash back then. I mainly paid as I have been playing pirate versions on the Amiga so thought I'd support the guy.

I have bought Motocross Challenge despite it being released as a rom first, it cost £8.50 and I've not actually played it once in fact I think its still in my parents shed with my PS2. Theres still copies available at rgcd.co.uk

If Twinsen is as enjoyable as it looks I'd definitely buy a copy of the cart if it was ever made for DS.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

What would be awsome is if somone could actualy port the original Twinson to the DS...

Looks cool though, as an action game...


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 4, 2007)

it would have easily been possible if the game came out for snes like originally planned, but I think it could be possible.
The DS is certainly capable of the graphics, maybe the sound (complete voice acting) a couple dozen short fmv cut scenes.

I dunno, if anyone were to do it, it might be easier to work off the playstation version since you need a patch for the computer disc now.. but then again, there are tons of apps made for the pc ver where you can rip models/skeletons/animations etc..
I dunno, I have no idea about this kinda stuff


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 2, 2007)

Still working on it, don't worry!
Here's some new stuff added just tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








the dive looks kinda shit, but don't worry I'll fix it later

BYAAH!


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks so so nice!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Still working on it, don't worry!
> Here's some new stuff added just tonight
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't you make it as if he is like... DIVING SPEEDLY ... 


as if... meh......

I meen.. Like.. The head going down-right(down-left matters on direction) the he is shaped like a diving eagle coming down with the hands near the body , And he dives FAST.. Untill the ground where on the ground it changes to a landing fram.. which is like.. falling on the ground and picking himself up.. Thats what I think will be betta.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah it will be much faster and go further, it was only just put in last night


----------



## Ducky (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> yeah it will be much faster and go further, it was only just put in last night




Im just here to advice!!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 3, 2007)

made it go further, faster etc:




playing round with it on some slopes


----------



## Retal (Dec 3, 2007)

Hair is a bit stiff when sliding.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah I know, I really don't like the dive/slide sprites, so I'm gonna redo em


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Needs more physics(starts out sliding slow, goes faster)


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

news perhaps!

I just realized the last demo was released in 2006, and I do not want to let 2007 go by without a demo
(jesus it's already been over a year)
So I'm doing my best to get the demo out before 2008, I really hope we do


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> news perhaps!
> 
> I just realized the last demo was released in 2006, and I do not want to let 2007 go by without a demo
> (jesus it's already been over a year)
> So I'm doing my best to get the demo out before 2008, I really hope we do


get lots of coke and coffee and stay up till its done, or everyone will hate you

(jokes)

i like the cleanliness of your sprites


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah, I'm going to try and finish/fix all the graphics that are still on the list.
and then I'm gonna go through on what we absolutely need to do for the demo.

So I'm pretty sure we won't get the cutscenes finished in time for the demo, they still need a complete text/dialog engine, hand drawn scenes etc, and we just won't have the time before '08.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2007)

Why don't you make some sort of skateboard(example) come out of his hand and he puts it unter his legs , and thats how he will dive.. it will be cool


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 22, 2007)

there will be snowboarding levels


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 22, 2007)

If you do end up porting it to a console (once the PC version is out), why not GBA, the PSP can emulate it.
Anyway, great work, I made a feeble attempt at pixel art a while ago, it never really went anywhere.
To do a whole game, thats impressive.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

ok, the opening cutscene is done (as done as it will be for the demo)
I wasn't really expecting we'd get it done and we'd just remove it, but whaddya know.

Oh and cocopuffs currently has a virus and he can't get rid of it for a few days, so it's slowed down progress a little bit


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> ok, the opening cutscene is done (as done as it will be for the demo)
> I wasn't really expecting we'd get it done and we'd just remove it, but whaddya know.
> 
> Oh and cocopuffs currently has a virus and he can't get rid of it for a few days, so it's slowed down progress a little bit




Oh damn! Well good you finished the opening , But i'm sad he got a virus , Good luck and keep doing the job well!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

forgot I recorded a gif:





can you feel the good vibrations?


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

is it just me or his disappearing in one of the jumps frames? Except that you need to make 1 frame or 2 less in the end of the slide and it will be even smoother..


P.S.

I'm so gonna force you making a DS version of that..


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

he flashes white when he uppercuts


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

seems like he disappears O.o


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

just coz there's a cloud behind him


----------



## Ducky (Dec 29, 2007)

I played the Demo like 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really liked it XD


----------



## Cermage (Dec 29, 2007)

demo is nuts =D. is this done with GM? Its nuts how you got it to move so smooth @@


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Incomplete @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> demo is nuts =D. is this done with GM? Its nuts how you got it to move so smooth @@



This looks awesome.  I want to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 1, 2008)

hackzorz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the demo is nearly ready btw, hopefully a couple days


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2008)

The only thing I see wrong, is that the black flash you see when you kill an enemy will get on my nerves/give me seizures.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 1, 2008)

yeh, there'll be an opacity slider for that in the options, probably not in time for this demo, but it will be there eventually.

and you never kill as many enemies at once as in that video


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 1, 2008)

been working on a map menu


----------



## Ducky (Jan 1, 2008)

me Likey everything you make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,

Me marry everything you make.

Me takes a gun to shoot everything I make.

Me takes a printer to print and declare mine everything you make.

Me proud


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 1, 2008)

lookin good.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 4ppleseed (May 24, 2008)

That video is great. It's coming along very nicely.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 1, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR THISSSSSSSS FINISH IT... Or atleast the DS Version you MUST make.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, wow!! Looks like it will be awesome!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 6, 2008)

Put link in the game as a easter egg.


----------



## Ice Cold (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks good.  Sprite making does not look like an easy task.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks guys, progress has been ridiculously slow for the last 6 months or so, but I'm still messing round...


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 12, 2008)

any new demos yet?? T^T


----------



## Commander (Jun 12, 2008)

Really nice work .TakaM, can't wait to play it. I especially like the new colours when you kill something.

~ Commander


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 30, 2008)

Further developments:


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Further developments:








 That's crazy, is it a mini game?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 30, 2008)

sorta, it'll just be something to do when bored.
You will score points depending on how far you shoot


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 30, 2008)

I love shit like that in games!


----------



## Ducky (Jun 30, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I love shit like that in *my mouth!*



Fixed.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 30, 2008)

i was wondering, those gifs you posted here where 320x240 resolution, that a pretty small window on my 1200x800 desktop
Are you planning to scale it up so that its ful screem or will it be windowed?


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 1, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> i was wondering, those gifs you posted here where 320x240 resolution, that a pretty small window on my 1200x800 desktop
> Are you planning to scale it up so that its ful screem or will it be windowed?


you can play in full screen or windowed


----------



## Ducky (Jul 1, 2008)

Can you also adjust the size to the size of the DS Screen and import it to the DS?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 1, 2008)

the ds screem's resoltion is about 15 percent smaller than the gif he posted (which i assume are from the working game)
so if ever they would consider porting it to the ds their only option is making the field ofvieuw smaller (cropping it down would male one hell of a mess)
i dont know if the level desing allows a smaller fielf of vieuw (yeah i accedentally desactivated spelling check...)


----------



## Retal (Jul 16, 2008)

I really feel as though a full screen flash every time you hit something is not the way forward.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 24, 2008)

isn't it time to release a new demo????


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 5, 2008)

Did an interview at another forums, weekly thing, thought you guys might be interested:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Featured Project*
> This week Hoffy went platforming with .TakaM's unique and unbelievably stylistic game, Twinsen. When he wasn't slicing enemies with his blade, throwing his magic ball or navigating tricky platforms, Hoffy was interviewing .TakaM about the history and future of Twinsen, and what players can look forward to. Here's the scoop!
> 
> *So tell us a little bit about Twinsen. What kind of game is it? How long have you worked on it? Who works on it?*
> ...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 5, 2008)

Aha, I knew your avatar looked familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This game looks pretty good, can't believe haven't seen it till now


----------



## JPH (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice interview, man.
It had some really interesting content in it and I can't wait to see the final game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the great work!


----------



## lagman (Aug 6, 2008)

Baldino is pure wub


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 6, 2008)

This is coming along real well, I also can't wait for the final game.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 25, 2008)

Been updating Twinsen's sprite:





Just a bit more detail and better aa etc


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2008)

What software did you use to make the sprites?


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 25, 2008)

paint


----------



## CyrusVN (Sep 28, 2008)

wow they look so cute


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 30, 2008)

Bored


----------



## DanTheManMS (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good Taka, and professional as always.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

.TakaM I'd kill for a demo!

Also was that Stand By Me game a joke?  Cause I love the idea of that.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, this stuff is pretty good lol.

Although that last video looks evil D: lots of co-ordination to do xD


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 1, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> (youtube vid)
> Bored


Wow, that looks WICKED.
It'd make a great shareware or WiiWare game, if it just wasn't for the copyrights...
Can't wait to play the finished game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I dislike is the flash every time you hit an enemy...It's quite annoying and doesn't blend with the otherwise subtle look of the game at all, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are plenty of ways to accomplish a similar over-the-top effect that's not as distracting. You could even keep the current effect and make it not cover the whole screen, for example by removing the black background and making the rays look less opaque, or something like that.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 1, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> The only thing I dislike is the flash every time you hit an enemy...It's quite annoying and doesn't blend with the otherwise subtle look of the game at all, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to ask Tshu, it was his project


----------



## Gore (Oct 1, 2008)

increjjible.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 19, 2008)

Evening fellows.

We have recently come to the conclusion to discontinue production as a fan game and are now working with a completely original design.
It will be a similar experience to what we have established so far, just we won't be restricted by trying to forge a relationship with the official franchise.

So here is the very last build of Twinsen:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hegswx

It's sad to release it with flaws, but it's still worth releasing I think.
Thank you for your interest and look for us in the near future


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2008)

Its great to finally play this game, it is sad to see it discontinued but I'm very interested to see what you'll do in the future.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, it's sad and happy at the same time.
But ultimately it's a decision we had to make and it would've been worse if we put it off any longer.

I think the amount of effort we've put into a poorly planned game is fairly impressive, so just imagine what our new game will end up like


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 27, 2008)

and here's what's coming





almost finished with the new main character's sprite sheet and we've sorted out the story and gameplay elements.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 28, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> Evening fellows.
> 
> We have recently come to the conclusion to discontinue production as a fan game and are now working with a completely original design.
> It will be a similar experience to what we have established so far, just we won't be restricted by trying to forge a relationship with the official franchise.
> ...


Wow man. Just played through it. Loved every bit. Especially the attention to detail. It could really come to live on the DS screen. Is the end part the boat btw?

Can't wait to see what else you got cooking up


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 29, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> and here's what's coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice what is it about?

fetch quest.. hmm


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks interesting. Since Twinsen is now being clodes down does that mean a new thread is required for this new project?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 30, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I think the amount of effort we've put into a poorly planned game is fairly impressive, so just imagine what our new game will end up like


Indeed, I'm excited to see what you can do with something that is well planned.  I really enjoyed Twinsen.


----------

